# Show your dog



## lawdog

I saw the thread of show yourself, and as many dog lovers as it looks like there are here I thought maybe we could show pics of those loyal four legged friends that stick by our sides through thick and thin.

This is my new English Setter named Laci, I got her a month ago after having to have my 2 1/2 ya old Golden put down for a osteo sarcoma(sp). Laci goes everywhere with me including work, give her a few months and I ill start her bird training.


----------



## smokeys my pet

HEEEEEERRREES SMOKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonathan

What would this be? D-View?

Anyway, here's my gal. Bout 12 now, and from Thailand. In Thailand and Vietnam they'd be used as boar hunters and oddly they fish in rivers (she likes a salmon more than a steak. Always fun to take her fishing.)

I don't hunt (never really had the opportunity to learn, so she's more of my hiking companion.)






She does have a keen eye. Oddly, I've found she picks snakes out regularly. I'm not sure if being a breed from SE Asia, they have to stay more alert to them. Here she found a turtle











And lastly, not being impresed at all by the Grand Canyon


----------



## brennan

Here's my dog...NO he isn't a German shepherd - dachshund mix, he's a welsh corgi of the Pembroke variety.  Cardigans have tails.  He doesn't do much except attack dust motes and snowflakes.


----------



## cowgirl

What beautiful dogs!

I have border collies for working cattle, horses and even pigs. This one was my absolute favorite....


----------



## minn.bill

dogs arn't the only loyal four legged friends,lol. sorry just had to do this


----------



## lawdog

Sorry  minn.bill, almost included cats in the intro but opted not to.  Wrong decision.  Let me ammend to include all those furry, scaled and or winged (sorry if I left anybody out) friends that make our lives special


----------



## brennan

whoa  evil glowey eyed kitty!


----------



## bassman

Our 11 year old cocker spaniel.


----------



## teacup13

i like the kitty on the left very much

hey both my puppy and kitty love when i come in smelling like smoke..lol

peaches







Smoke (not smokey like pic says..lol)


----------



## kookie

Here's my two cats and some of my fish tanks. (one of three tanks)
Attachment 7216

Attachment 7217

Kookie


----------



## ratdawg

What else, but Rat Dogs. A Jack Russell Terrier and a Decker Giant Rat Terrier.


----------



## lawdog

trying to enter pics of youngest sons dog but photo bucket is down for site maintenance. One mothe older than Laci, English pointer (Madi), both keep eachother busy so they are worn out by the time they come inside in the evening. Got the pointer and the setter about 3 days apart, working them together for hunting. Son is SR in high school and still @ home so pointer will stay with me once he goes to college) Will try again w/pics later.

Lawdog


----------



## vulcan75001

This one is Linus


Snoopy



Max and Mindy


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker

Joey 7 year old cat, Hank the 7 year old mutt, and Pedro the 1 year old Chihuahua


----------



## glued2it

here is frank 10yrs. and Chilli 9mo.  good thing this wasn't show your pets! 
There is a 10 pic limit!


----------



## salmonclubber

here's tucker

my fishing buddy


----------



## lawdog

Bucket running this morning, so here are the pics of the pointer Madi


----------



## smokin for life

Ok here's my little baby


----------



## placebo

This is Sadie, she is a rescue pup from the local SPCA. She is probably the most spoiled rotten pit bull you will ever see.


----------



## bob marsh

Here's a few of our babies.













































Since these were taken we've addedm two more cockatiels and a Boxer Shepherd mix named Jinx...I'll snap some flix and share them.

Any other Bird fanciers out there?

B


----------



## richtee

I guess this is in my profile, but there's it's about me... this one's about Mikey, The fearless chipmunk destroyer and general driveway alarm system dog!


----------



## t-bone tim

Here is my baby girl Katie sheppherd/lab mix , my Official although unbiased taste tester ....squirrel chasing ...neighbourhood greeter .


----------



## bustedluckbarbq

Remington crashed after chewin' a bone...

 Rascal crashed

 TV watchin' all of us....


----------



## bustedluckbarbq

Remington playin with daughter in the back

 Rascal waitin on some scraps...


----------



## lisacsco

Here is one of my little Min Pins, Lita.  She is a little chunk butt.  Missy wont hold still long enough to get a picture :)[/IMG]



here is a white squirrel that has chased off all the other squirrels:


----------



## blackhawk19

Back yard taste testers, one lab and chow, the other cocker and chow. My
best buddies


My Wifes house dog. a Shih Tzu


----------



## ds7662

Here are our two dogs at Christmas. Both are retired racing greyhounds.

Boonie


Maddie


----------



## linescum

here's my mutt.her names maci and she will be 4 in mayand she is the most spoiled rotten dog on the planet..has to be spoon fed and will only drink water from a cup with ice in it


----------



## cook1536

Well here is my MUTT as well. He is a 5 year old Blue Heeler. He is a house dog and is the most spoiled rotten dog you have ever seen. He has been an indoor dog since he was born. Given that heelers are stock dogs and not house dogs, this one is pretty good. The only problem we have is he tries to heel people sometimes(nip at there heels). He don't bite, just nips. Nature.


----------



## ghost308

I haven't posted in awhile but I check SMF almost everyday so I don't know how I missed this thread.Here is a pic of my girl LouLou, she's a French Brittany I won't say what kennel she comes from but I will tell you she's the smartest dog I've ever owned and yes she's a hunter :)
just 2 pics of her when she was a about 3 months old.


----------



## flash

This is my son. A very special dog and family member. He may not look like much but both my wife and I will be pure basket cases when he is gone.
Rescued at a local fish camp two days shy of going to the pound after being left by some callous soul. Whoever it was, his lost was our gain. Taken in at almost 4 months, he is now almost 13 years old (this April).
I have seen this 19 Lb ball of fur back down a pit bull approaching my wife when we were first clearing the land for our retirement home. Not once but TWICE with two different dogs. He has a heart of gold and is fearless (well except for the vacuum cleaner 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )

My dog Scooter



Loves to fish



Loves a good stick



Guarding the house

I am still not sure his breed although we see photos of him in Pet Smart ads and even Doris Day owns one. My guess is a ****-a-poo or something similar. At any rate, they don't make them any better. At least IMHO.


----------



## golfnut

Here's our brood! 2 German shorthair pointers, and an english Setter. 

Oh yes, and 7 little pointsetters....woops!


----------



## jts70

Here are 2 of our 5 pups


----------



## oldgrandman

Attachment 7238

This is our runt little non-barking cocker spaniel!


----------



## morkdach

these our the dachshunds that gaurd the place and are not to fond of all the ice outside kinalike me i don't like it either.
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii194/morkdach/DSC00556.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii194/morkdach/DSC00554.jpg
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii194/morkdach/DSC00555.jpg


----------



## bb53chevpro

Shadow, is now a 2 yr old Koon Hound.


----------



## charles1056

Here's one of my 12 y/o Dalmation.  This is one of him actually behaving.


----------



## blacknbluedog

Sorry.  I previewed my post and it wasn't like that.  Can someone fix it or delete it.
Brian


----------



## ron50

I deleted it for you.


----------



## walking dude

nikki on the left.........1/2 akita.....1/4 malmute.....1/4 wolfe....when we first got her, took her to the vet......the vet thought she was a german sheppard........

roscoe on the right........1/2 rott. and 1/2 minpin.......YOU figure it out....the min pin was the mom

and i know he's not a dog.....my thats my grandson jake to the FAR left


----------



## brque

Here is our new addition. He's a Portuguese Water Dog named Barkley. Here he is at 8 weeks.





And here he's about 16 weeks (with my 4 yr old son "hunting" his new "ducks" he got for Christmas).


----------



## blacknbluedog

This is my best friend. She's not with us anymore.




She was an angel. When we adopted her from the Humane Society they had no records of her. So we figured she came from heaven. She was very affectionate. She could sense when you werent happy and she would come to you. Try and cheer you up. She liked everyone. Everyone liked her. When she left us everyone told us we would never find another one like her. We didnt. 
This is the grouch.




He's a ****zu. My wife likes him. He's cute but grouchy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Brian


----------



## bubbly top bbq

Chaya the Hunter




Sage the Barker




and Rufus the Big Guy (1/2 Great Dane and 1/2 English Mastiff) laying on the wifes lap......


----------



## tys

Here's our beast.  Her name's Mabel and we're told she's part Rhodesian Ridgeback and part Lab. 

Our daughter likes to have Mabel pose with her toys.




On the beach at camp.



Killing plastic in the backyard.



And here she is beating up my moms Great Pyrenese.




Mabel hiding the body


----------



## tys

Cute dog.  

My sister has a Portuguese Water Dog, I always thought she made the name up because she didn't know what it was, but it looks identical to yours.


----------



## tys

That's a neat looking dog.  Does the breed have a name?


----------



## lawdog

Here is the only pic I could find of my 6 year old deer chihuahua Kenzie, she won't stand still long enough to have her pic taken, she tolerates the setter, and absolutley hates the pointer. Of course this pic includes me in my recliner.


----------



## bombo80

Here is my hunting buddy.  Duke is 4 YO Chesapeake Bay Retriever.  At just over 100 pounds, He's quite the boat load, but he'll chase down them ducks and geese.


----------



## 1jonnyz

Here's my "dog" Oreo trying to eat Fast Motorcycle the snake... I didn't name the snake, my boys did.


----------



## brianj517

Here is my 4 year old Bearded Collie. Her name is Molly (the collie).


----------



## jonathan

Thai Ridgeback.


----------



## abelman

Here are my two labs. My avitar is a sketch I had done this past Christmas for the family:


----------



## lisacsco

Looks like Molly is guarding the food  :)


----------



## brianj517

Yep! the ever faithful guard dog (yeah right). She's just waiting to act in her "official" capacity as taste tester! Her secondary role of course is court jester!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## vlap

This is my lab Kenya. Been my best friend for over a decade. It was discovered yesterday she may have cancer. She goes in for surgery next teusday. Say a prayer for my lil girl.


----------



## lawdog

Vlap,

     Sorry about your pup, we will keep her and you in ou prayers.

Lawdog


----------



## vlap

Thanks. She is a great dog and hopefully its just benign and will have no impact on her life. I for one am scared though. She keeps playing and running around like a puppy. She is over 10 though.


----------



## cowgirl

Vlap, sorry to hear about Kenya. Thoughts and prayers to both of you.
Also (((hugs))).


----------



## lawdog

Got a little snow (very little) and a whole lotta wind here today. 
Let the pup out for morning business and she thinks she's a snow plow.



Lawdog


----------



## abelman

The snowplow reminded me of an incident last year. This is what happens when a 2 year old boy, a year old pup and a bottle of baby powder get together. We used to have a black lab and suddenly it was replaced by a dalmation.


----------



## walking dude

LOLOLOL.........poor puppy


----------



## lawdog

man   that's great,
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  cracking me up


----------



## stan41

This is Bull. Someone abandoned him in a trash barrel in a city park. It was a cold rainy night in February. My daughter lives across the street from the park and heard him crying. She took him to her house, warmed him up and gave him something to eat. She couldn't keep him, so I took him. Couldn't resist his face.
Stan
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t172/Stan41/bulldog.jpg


----------



## bkennedy

The Mamma Gia is getting a rest!.lol
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The fun was trying to keep 5 puppies in the box to take the picture for Christmas...


----------



## lawdog

We have so many new members join up lately I just thought I would bump this to get some new pics.

Lawdog


----------



## travcoman45

Hey Lawdog: Used to have a lab the same way!  We'd get a batch of snow, he'd bale off the deck drop his snout to the ground and take off on the dead run with snow flyin over his head, always figured he would run inta somin solid and break his bloomin neck, never did, had to put him down bout 4 years ago, never had the heart to replace the lunk head.


----------



## husker-q

Here's Molly!


----------



## smoke_chef

Dixie (Chocolate lab) and Ivy (Blonde Lab) 

Mrs. Smoke_Chef (a.k.a Uriel) and I don't have any kids so these two seem to get most of our time and money. But... they sure are worth it.


----------



## crewdawg52

Damn it....Love Goldens........ Had to put  Dana down 3 yrs ago.  First and only companion.....oh heck............  Mighty fine GR ya got there!


----------



## golfnut

Here's our three: 2 German Shorthaired Pointers, and a Blue Belton English Setter (Ryman lines).


----------



## cubguy17

Here's my dogs
Blue.......Moxi..........Tripps


Unfortunatly Blue was 13 and came down with cancer and I had to have him put down. One of the hardest things I ever had to do. R.I.P. Buddy


----------



## craig chamberlain

Our Black Lab "Max" after a full day of smoking!


----------



## desertlites

this is chess-rescued from a abusive owner 7 years ago


----------



## teeotee

This was taken around thanksgiving last year. We used to have a newfoundland too. Will find a pic of him when i get home. 
Lelie, the blonde lab was 2 1/2, Terrell (named after Terrell Davis of the Denver Broncos) the black lab was 7 months old 
and 65lbs. Now he is up to about 100 lbs and not even a year old.


----------



## minichef

Cali is my puggle, only about 8 weeks at this time! She loves chasing the cats, it does get old listening to the felines whining all the time though.


----------



## meandmytwodogs

Althea is the brown one. She's 14 now. Awsome dawg. The husky is Naya. She's 7 and has a thing for eating cash. So far she's gotten about $250.00 of my hard earned $$.


----------



## davenh

*"Mega-Lobster Versus Yorkzilla"*


"The Sighting"








"The Stand Off"








"The Attack"










We ate the loser 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Yeah...it was the lobster 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Buddy is our little yorky, good little boy!

Knows how to ham it up for the camera too!


----------



## lawdog

Needed to put new pics of the pups up, the setter (Laci) is almost 7 months and the pointer (Madi) 8 months.



Lawdog


----------



## fastalkintn

Here is my boy. 1 action (see the ball) and 1 poser.


----------



## tmw611

Here is a picture of John "the HOUND" Williams here at the house in Ohio, he's my best buddy!



Here is a Picture of "Snowy" with Frank his pig (dinner) I mean friend at my house in the Philippines.



Here is a picture of Frank just before Snowy eats some Q. See my avatar for finished Q-view of Frank.


----------



## tmw611

That is one awesome looking dog!


----------



## ddave

This is Tina relaxing on the back lawn.



She is (according to the Humane Society where we got her from) a Border Collie/Dalmation mix. She is a very gentle dog and very protective of our two children. She runs like the wind but is only good for short bursts -- then it is nap time.

She is my shadow when the smoker is lit.

Dave


----------



## fatback joe

Knuckles.  7 year old Jack Russell








Sticks the 10 week old ????


----------



## coyote

Gaaads, if I posted a picture of the beagle (Blaze) and the Chocalate Lab (Guinip) the animal control would know who to look for. the reward posters are up but no photo with them..


----------



## cinnamonkc

My babies.
The blue pup is only 3 months here.


----------



## daboys

Here's our little guy. His name is Kotah. Short for Dakota because we like Sturgis SD so much. He's a 130 lb lab. Loves to hunt and jump in and eat the goldfish in our pond.


----------



## stan41

My two are Bull (now 2 years old)
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t172/Stan41/bulldog.jpg
and Gracie (3 years old)
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t172/Stan41/graciet.jpg
Stan41


----------



## bigun

Here are the 12 paws that keep me busy.  The first 3 are my Brittany Sadie,  one from a hunting trip and the other two are her palying fetch with snowballs.  The next is my wifes Brittany Zeb, and the last is our German Shorthair, pepper.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors




----------



## erain

here is keena, she is a siberian huskie and loves the snow!!!


----------



## 00buckshot69

Winston (aka) Big Boy


----------



## chargrilled

Welp here is the rest of our BBQ team, can't leave home without em
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*DUKE THE BLACK LAB*
Attachment 9313

*LEVI THE YELLOW LAB, *Looks black and white to me.
Attachment 9314


----------



## 1894

Heres our little girl Brook


----------



## forktender

This is our dog Jake at one of our training holes on the Sacramento river CA !!!!!

I have trained 4 Labs in my years.......Jake is top dog by far,It was like he was training me !

Heres my buddy Jake.


Watching the sky for geese on a cold morning in the marsh.




in the duck blind on a slow day ..........so I thought i would torment Jake.............LOL !!!!!


----------



## dmack

Johnny is my boy. He is a 9 month old border terrier, not border collie. He is the guy in my avatar. Below you see him sleeping during our first fishing trip together. Also the second picture is him obediently staying for a photo op in front of the new gosm.

dmack

Attachment 9962

Attachment 9963


----------



## queteepie

Here is my Keeshound, Tasha. She's a great dog! Always the first one out to the grill and the last one to leave it too.


----------



## doctor phreak

this my dog Lucky..part lab/pit mix...he's a good doogy yes he is


----------



## alamar

Crackers....short for Firecracker as he was born on July 4th.....fits him perfect......


----------



## dalglish

Kenny, he'll be 4 this September


----------



## starsfaninco

Sinbad







Tessa






Teaka


----------



## dmack

I know that I have posted a picture of my Johnny already. I did get a couple more pix the other day that I thought were hilarious. When he gets about halfway with his snack he appears to be smoking a cigar. I just had to share.


10 Month old Johnny, already smoking stoggies.


"I likes me a good cigar, after some of those brisket trimmins."

dmack


----------



## bbq addict

Greyson, turned 2 in March and he's still all puppy!


----------



## krusher

here is my buddy, he is 4, and a cocker spaniel, his name is wyatt montgomery


----------



## grothe

This is Diesel.






He is a 170# Shepard/Rutweiler.  His side is shaved because of an accident resulting in stitches.






He's always out hunting down something on the farm.  That's how he ended up w/ stitches!


----------



## ptjd

Yep, go figure my cat loves to bathe!





Christmas


----------



## grothe

Don't look very happy in that getup!


----------



## lawdog

Lots of new members so I thought I would bump this post with a couple of new pics of my pups.



Come on all newbies, show off your favorite pics of your pets.


----------



## smoke-n-jr

Here is one of our girl, Abby, a Chocolate Lab.  In this picture, she is 5 months & 45 lbs.  I think she will top out at 80.  We'll see.

Also, I can't keep my son away long enough to get a picture of her by herself, but that's a good thing!


----------



## txbigred

Nice dogs everyone. Here is my best friend Pita ( *P*ain *I*n *T*he *A*xx), the wife named her
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 any way, I found her abandond at a road side park in Woodville Texas coming back from Toledo Bend.













Dave


----------



## pitbull

Here is our 4.
We just added another English Bulldog to the clan.

Left to right its Niko, Jasmine(Jazz), Roo and Smudgie.
Our new EBD is named Gordo.

What a crew!


----------



## mrsb

these guys are in my avatar. Priest (on the left) and Loki. Loki is a gordon setter and Priest is a boxer/lab. Loki is 10, Priest is 8. We just had one of Loki's toes amputated. It had a very large tumor and was causing him quite a bit of pain. He is almost back to his old self again! 



This is Taco. She is a mix of ???? and about 7. She is high strung!


----------



## bcfishman

This i s my three trouble makers.


----------



## carpetride

Here is our new little gal, she is about 9 weeks and pure Heinz 57!  So she sits, shakes, was house broke out 6.5 weeks and rings a bell when she needs/wants to go outside.  Pretty impressed with the little girl.


----------



## pacnwsteve

This here is Carmen.  I inherited her with my relationship and we've been hanging out for several years now as she gets on in age.  She's an Italian Greyhound (essentailly a wannabe dog--that's the cat food bowl she's eating out of there) but somehow or another she's got a soft spot in my heart even though I've never been a little dog kind of guy--probably because she's happy to see me every time I walk in the door.  That's why we all love dogs, right?  We call her "rattie" as a nick name.


----------



## austin

great pic there PacNWSteve....rarely do I see others with IGs.
Here are the pics of my 2 kids.

Italian Greyhounds as well-

Bookends


Sam


Shelby


----------



## haglered

We don't really own any dog's We live in a house occupied by 3 of the most spoiled Great Danes you can imagine. Clide is the big face I use as my avatar, Shadow is the black girl and Aspen is the Black and White mix breed that puts up with the other two, he is the oldest.


----------



## ncdodave

More of my Wife's dogs than mine. She calls them the BBC short for Blonde Boys Club. The Cocker is 13 and plays like a pup still and the Doxie is about 18 months to 2 years. They are both pound rescues!


----------



## pinkmeat

Here are our boys....
Cooper (3yr old choc lab):




and Rocky (10yr old mutt):


----------



## flatbroke




----------



## flatbroke




----------



## flatbroke




----------



## flatbroke




----------



## rickandtaz

This is Taz of rickandtaz. He's been my smoking, grilling, and beer drinking buddy for over 13 years now. He adopted me at the local Animal Shelter. The 3X5 index card on that litter of puppies said "Shepard, Collie, Pit, ??????   He's been the best friend you could imagine. This pic was taken during a recent family birthday get together. He's waiting to lick the icing off some one's plate.


----------



## solar

This is Roxy at about 6 months, it's my bosses dog, but I always take her home when he goes out of town.  It's a trip watching this dog and my cat play together, it's like two small kids tearing up the house.


----------



## nbbd




----------



## jaxgatorz

I have pretty much owned this dog since 1990
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.. disclaimer: i know the humor has gone down hill lately here.. This is meant to be funny...Sorry if i offended any1 ...


----------



## rickw

Our boy Quentin.


----------



## wingman

This is Gus after eating BBQ.






This is Gus with an attitude.


----------



## jirodriguez

Here our are two boys. Sammy the Black Lab/Great Dane is 125 lbs. and can rest his chin on the counter without streaching. Tank is the St. Bernard/Bullmastiff mix and tips the scales at 165 lbs. Both are spoiled rotten, and think they are lap dogs... lol.


----------

